# Where to place my CO2 diffuser with a HOB filter



## Miccoh Mendoza (4 Apr 2019)

Hi everyone, 

I currently just started a CO2 system in my planter aquarium and I’m having some trouble with where to place my CO2 diffuser. I have a hang on the back filter and I’m afraid that the CO2 bubble aren’t going throughout the tank. I was just wonder where is a good place to put my diffuser for great results. 
P.S. I’m trying not to switch to a canister filter

Thank you.


----------



## Konsa (4 Apr 2019)

Hi
Put it in front of the surface skimmer.It will have a good kick in small tank to spread CO2 
Regards Konsa


----------



## Zeus. (4 Apr 2019)

I would place it so the bubbles rise into the output jet of water from the eheim Skim, I have on my 50l and IMO it works well.


----------

